# White Tail Deer Color Change



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Three days ago I had the chance to see two different sets of deer about 2 miles apart.
The deer were of the same approximate size and age. I could not tell if were does or button bucks - all were flat heads.
These were in the wild and not penned.
The first group has their summer color coats - brown with a faint reddish cast. The second group had their winter color coats - brown with a grayish cast.
The question is why the difference?
Could or do does and bucks change color at different times?
Just wouldering.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont think their sex has anything to do with it . They just change at different rates


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I was watching them yesterday,seems the Fawns are very Red.At a distance they really stand out.

big rockpile


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Could be in the genes and the age of the deer, there own body chemistry.


----------



## TulleyJohnMyers (Mar 14, 2007)

i have noticed this also in my area 3 miles from me were i bale hay it is near a spring feed river [ current river ] and seems the cool air coming off the water makes them change to the winter brown before ones on my farm.......not sure if thats the reason but it is like 15 gedrees different in the 2 areas....tjm


----------

